
How to Organize Your Workplace Without Getting Caught - arkadiyt
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3md3v/how-to-organize-your-workplace-without-getting-caught
======
mpweiher
Step 1.

Move to a country where organising is legally protected.

